# Sony unveils new PS Vita and Vita TV (Smallest PlayStation console ever)



## vickybat (Sep 10, 2013)

Finally Sony unveiled the new PS Vita in a pre TGS press conference in Japan. Its 15% lighter and 20% slimmer than the outgoing model. Has a 5 inch display, 1 gig internal storage and has an extra hour battery backup, making the overall cost of the handheld much less than before.

*i.imgur.com/md0ormA.jpg

See Here -* Sony Reveals A New PlayStation Vita Model*

New PS Vita to Hit Japan October 10

Now here's an even more interesting news:

*i.imgur.com/0EbubQQ.png



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]Ata90Y92UeI[/YOUTUBE]



This is the all new PS Vita TV, which is the PS vita minus the LCD display. It can be hooked onto an HDTV to enjoy Vita games on a big screen.
Its extremely tiny and much smaller than a standard DS3 controller. Costs just $100 and is pretty economical in that aspect. Sony plans to compete with the likes of Ouya and Shield with this device. Only dualshock 3 controllers will work with Vita TV and not DS4. In addition to gaming, users can also access various online services including Sony's own Music and Video Unlimited services, Hulu, Twitter, and more.

*Sony Announces $100 PS Vita TV Set Top Box and Console *

Sony PS4 announcement: Recap on casual PS Vita console, new PS4 games and PS Vita TV - Mirror Online


----------



## snap (Sep 10, 2013)

but they changed the screen from oled to lcd


----------



## vickybat (Sep 10, 2013)

snap said:


> but they changed the screen from oled to lcd



Yup, cost cutting is the primary reason. Oled is very expensive and will drive up the production cost significantly.

PS Vita TV is a rather surprising launch by Sony.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 10, 2013)

I like vita TV, its cheap and I already have an extra ds3 controller.
Damn the Playstation family is getting big. I need moar mony


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 10, 2013)

Good thing I bought my brother the Walking Dead bundle when I did.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 10, 2013)

100$ is sweet!



Extreme Gamer said:


> Good thing I bought my brother the Walking Dead bundle when I did.



umm..walking dead?


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 10, 2013)

Will the PSVita TV use the same game cartridge as the vita? or only downloadable?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7lZSCVkqFeo[/YOUTUBE]

Vita TV is getting noticed. Its actually a great alternative for console buyers looking for a cheap device.
Touch based Vita games are not playable yet though.



flyingcow said:


> Will the PSVita TV use the same game cartridge as the vita? or only downloadable?



It will use the same PS Vita card used in the handheld as well as downloadable games including PSP and PS One classics.
You can check the card slot in the above video in the original post. Also comes with a bundled HDMI cable.

The above video shows the I/O section with a LAN, HDMI, USB 2.0 port and MicroSD slot.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 10, 2013)

This will kill the ouya


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 10, 2013)

I also heard this will play ps1, ps2, ps3 and 4(through streaming, probably) games too..how true is that?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 10, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I also heard this will play ps1, ps2, ps3 and 4(through streaming, probably) games too..how true is that?



This can play PS One,PSP downloadable titles and stream PS4 games just like the handheld vita. Lots of PS2 games like persona 4 golden are being ported to vita and can be played on vita tv too.
No mention of streaming ps2 or ps3 games though.

*PlayStation Vita TV press shots*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 10, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> 100$ is sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> umm..walking dead?



Yes. For the old PS Vita.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 10, 2013)

Cant see any vents


----------



## vickybat (Sep 10, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Cant see any vents



Do you have vents in your mobile phone? The underlying architecture is ARM based SOC (Quadcore A9 + PowerVR SGX 544 MP4+).
They are passively cooled and don't require vents to exhaust hot air.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 10, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Do you have vents in your mobile phone? The underlying architecture is ARM based SOC (Quadcore A9 + PowerVR SGX 544 MP4+).
> They are passively cooled and don't require vents to exhaust hot air.


*A more appropriate question
Does a PS Vita have vents.?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 11, 2013)

*More Pictures of the New PCH-2000 PS Vita Model Show New LCD Screen, Comparison with Old PS Vita and 3DS*

The LCD (led backlit), is good enough and will surely help in cost cutting. OLED's are very expensive and the sole reason of vita's skyhigh prices.

*Why PS Vita TV is a pretty big deal*


----------



## heidi2521 (Dec 8, 2013)

The sales numbers of Vita TV according to Media-Create:


```
|System |  Weekly Data  | LTD     |
| PSVTV |          42.172|  42.172|
| PSVTV |           7.868|  50.040|
| PSVTV |           5.391|  55.431|
```

Source:

¡ÖGOD EATER 2¡×¹ç·×37Ëü8000ËÜ¡¤¡Ö¥³¡¼¥ë ¥ª¥Ö ¥Ç¥å¡¼¥Æ¥£ ¥´¡¼¥¹¥È¡×¹ç·×20Ëü3000ËÜ¡£PS Vita TV¤Ï4Ëü2000Âæ¤Î¡Ö½µ´ÖÈÎÇä¥é¥ó¥*¥ó¥°¡Ü¡× - 4Gamer.net

¡ÖLIGHTNING RETURNS¡×27Ëü7000ËÜ¡¤¡Ö¥¹¡¼¥Ñ¡¼¥Þ¥ê¥ª 3D¥ï¡¼¥ë¥É¡×Ìó10ËüËÜ¤Ê¤É¤¬¥é¥ó¥¯¥¤¥ó¤·¤¿¡Ö¥²¡¼¥à¥½¥Õ¥È½µ´ÖÈÎÇä¥é¥ó¥*¥ó¥°¡Ü¡× - 4Gamer.net

¡Ö½é²»¥ß¥¯ Project mirai 2¡×8Ëü8000ËÜ¡£¡Ö¿¿¡¦»°Ô¢ÌµÁÐ7 ÌÔ¾*ÅÁ¡×¡Ö¥¢¥µ¥·¥ó ¥¯¥ê¡¼¥É4¡×¤Ê¤É¤âÅÐ¾ì¤·¤¿¡Ö¥²¡¼¥à¥½¥Õ¥È½µ´ÖÈÎÇä¥é¥ó¥*¥ó¥°¡Ü¡× - 4Gamer.net


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2014)

*Editorial: Why No One Wants a PS Vita.*


----------



## srkmish (Jan 7, 2014)

i fully agree with the article. tablets these days come with excellent graphics ( infinity blade 3) and the larger screen size is more appealing. also quality games like asphalt are dirt cheap as well. my second choice would be to get a 3ds as well. nintndo makes such fun games. loved playing zelda nd mario galaxy on my wii. wud love to try those on a 3d screen.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 8, 2014)

srkmish said:


> i fully agree with the article. tablets these days come with excellent graphics ( infinity blade 3) and the larger screen size is more appealing. also quality games like asphalt are dirt cheap as well. my second choice would be to get a 3ds as well. nintndo makes such fun games. loved playing zelda nd mario galaxy on my wii. wud love to try those on a 3d screen.


Real buttons>Touch screen.


----------



## snap (Jan 8, 2014)

people playing on mobiles and calling themselves gamers


----------



## sksundram (Jan 8, 2014)

I proud myself to be known as a chess player than a gamer.! :beer:


----------



## vijju6091 (Feb 2, 2014)

When it is coming here:what:
I may get one


----------

